# transporting muzzleloader and powder



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to be going on a whitetail hunt in Nebraska, and have questions regarding transporting my muzzleloader and accessories........

Can anyone fill me in who has done this??

I assume with the weapon like others has to be transported by itself in a hard locked case......
As for the powder and accessories, I am assuming as of now, that I will just have to purchase once I get out there and hope that the local wal-mart/sporting goods store has my same loads?? 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: transporting muzzle loader and powder*

i do not see why you are so worried about having your accessories with you. Are you afraid of being marked as a terrorist or something, this is AMERICA not Russia, or china or somewhere else that is communist. just take what you need for hunt and enjoy your self.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't just take it with me anymore thanks to the TERRORISTS. Airport doesn't allow it so I can't just enjoy myself.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

After 9-11 everything has changed . :roll: Even in the USA !!!!!!!!!!! I will do some research for you , but there is no way you could bring powder. I ordered some BH 209 powder and the only way it could be shipped was by ground .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/ ... ems.shtm#6

Guns & Firearms
Item Carry-on Checked 
Ammunition - Check with your airline or travel agent to see if ammunition is permitted in checked baggage on the airline you are flying. If ammunition is permitted, it must be declared to the airline at check-in. Small arms ammunitions for personal use must be securely packed in fiber, wood or metal boxes or other packaging specifically designed to carry small amounts of ammunition. Ask about limitations or fees, if any, that apply. Read our Firearms & Ammunition section. No Yes 
BB guns No Yes 
Compressed Air Guns (to include paintball markers) - Carried in checked luggage without compressed air cylinder attached. 
No Yes 
Firearms - firearms carried as checked baggage MUST be unloaded, packed in a locked hard-sided container, and declared to the airline at check-in. Read our Firearms & Ammunition section. No Yes 
Flare Guns - May be carried as checked baggage MUST be unloaded, packed in a locked hard-sided container, and declared to the airline at check-in. Read our section on Camping. No Yes 
Flares No No 
Gun Lighters No Yes 
:shock: Gun Powder including black powder and percussion caps No No 
Parts of Guns and Firearms No Yes


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Good thing my TC takes 209 *PRIMERS * :lol:


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the info fellas but I guess I don't have to worry about it now. Bought an archery tag and decided to do it with a bow on this one and going in October. :lol:


----------

